# Oh the manatee.. er, humanity... ah hem...



## Steveb

Oh, brother! Pretty good


----------



## FROGGER

FishGlyph said:


> Sorry folks, couldn't resist.


LOL, you should have resisted....


----------



## callofthewild

did he just fart?


----------



## FROGGER

callofthewild said:


> did he just fart?


 :shock:


----------



## J-bass

Ya know, thirty-six people and one dog died during the Hindenburg tragedy. Real classy to joke about guys, real classy.


----------



## FROGGER

FishGlyph said:


> I ain't a guy. Just an _un_classy chic. Get it right at least. :roll:


LOL


----------



## .45

FishGlyph said:


> I ain't a guy. Just an _un_classy chic. Get it right at least. :roll:


You'll *never* be as classy as this thread.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2199

Now...this is showing some *real* class....FishGlyph, you could never stoop this low.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen

J-bass said:


> Ya know, thirty-six people and one dog died during the Hindenburg tragedy. Real classy to joke about guys, real classy.


Hello POT, this is Kettle.......................... YEA, that Blue Springs Creek post is a class act. Nuff said.


----------



## FROGGER

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="J-bass":1p45ettk]Ya know, thirty-six people and one dog died during the Hindenburg tragedy. Real classy to joke about guys, real classy.


Hello POT, this is Kettle.......................... YEA, that Blue Springs Creek post is a class act. Nuff said. [/quote:1p45ettk]

+10000000 that was a total joke :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

J-bass started out funny but he's heading toward the Idoit boy from the old dwr forum, Common guys I miss the old humor, what happened?


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Appearently, there are many who missed the satire in J-bass's response. He is actually poking fun at himself here. He knows he has not been "classy" on here, and was just being sarcastic. He was not attacking anybody in specific, nor at all. Often times satire is too much for many to handle and instead they get themselves all worked up into a steamy lather. So in short, he was joking. 

Now let me say, J-bass is a great guy. You may not like him; I doubt he cares, but he would also do anything to help anyone on here. Even those he knows that dislike him. After growimg up with him and seeing the circumstances he has had to overcome, and watching how the others, who went through what he had to, turned out. I will say in real life J-bass is classy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Well fair enough, every one has off days.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Also, I am not classy, nor do I pretend to be.

I did however notice that many on here used this as an oppotunitty to galantly come riding in to save the day and be Glyph's hero. Well let me commend you for your "chivalry", even though you should know not every woman on a forum is just looking for her knight in shining armor. :roll: 

I guess some feel that by "saving the day" they will receive steamy pm's from the feminine icon on this forum, and triumphantly become the Don Juan of the UWN. :roll: I am sure you are now THE MAN....OF ............ HER................DREAMS(even though I'm sure she married him already)! :lol:


----------



## chuckmiester

Nibble Nuts said:


> I did however notice that many on here used this as an oppotunitty to galantly come riding in to save the day and be Glyph's hero. Well let me commend you for your "chivalry", I know every woman on a forum is just looking for her knight in shining armor. :roll:
> 
> I guess some feel that by "saving the day" they will receive steamy pm's from the feminine icon on this forum, and triumphantly become the Don Juan of the UWN. :roll: I am sure you are now THE MAN....OF ............ HER................DREAMS(even though I'm sure she married him already)! :lol:


are you serious?


----------



## Nibble Nuts

chuckmiester said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did however notice that many on here used this as an oppotunitty to galantly come riding in to save the day and be Glyph's hero. Well let me commend you for your "chivalry", I know every woman on a forum is just looking for her knight in shining armor. :roll:
> 
> I guess some feel that by "saving the day" they will receive steamy pm's from the feminine icon on this forum, and triumphantly become the Don Juan of the UWN. :roll: I am sure you are now THE MAN....OF ............ HER................DREAMS(even though I'm sure she married him already)! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?
Click to expand...

NO!

Once again, people tend to misread satire if they do not understand it, and often get all worked up into a thick soapy lather.


----------



## FROGGER

Nibble Nuts said:


> Also, I am not classy, nor do I pretend to be.
> 
> I did however notice that many on here used this as an oppotunitty to galantly come riding in to save the day and be Glyph's hero. Well let me commend you for your "chivalry", even though you should know not every woman on a forum is just looking for her knight in shining armor. :roll:
> 
> I guess some feel that by "saving the day" they will receive steamy pm's from the feminine icon on this forum, and triumphantly become the Don Juan of the UWN. :roll: I am sure you are now THE MAN....OF ............ HER................DREAMS(even though I'm sure she married him already)! :lol:


Were you dropped on your head as a child??? what has gotten into you... :roll: :roll:

we understand satire but this is just stupidity....????


----------



## Nibble Nuts

FROGGER said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am not classy, nor do I pretend to be.
> 
> I did however notice that many on here used this as an oppotunitty to galantly come riding in to save the day and be Glyph's hero. Well let me commend you for your "chivalry", even though you should know not every woman on a forum is just looking for her knight in shining armor. :roll:
> 
> I guess some feel that by "saving the day" they will receive steamy pm's from the feminine icon on this forum, and triumphantly become the Don Juan of the UWN. :roll: I am sure you are now THE MAN....OF ............ HER................DREAMS(even though I'm sure she married him already)! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you dropped on your head as a child??? what has gotten into you... :roll: :roll:
> 
> we understand satire but this is just stupidity....????
Click to expand...

I think what you meant to say is you somewhat understand satire, obviously not completely.


----------



## chuckmiester

well if you know no one understands your satire, then why do you continue? all it can do is hurt you from more "misunderstandings"


----------



## Al Hansen

Chuck : I owe you a cup of .................


----------



## Nibble Nuts

chuckmiester said:


> well if you know no one understands your satire, then why do you continue? all it can do is hurt you from more "misunderstandings"


I guess I couldn't pass up the irony of having one mistaken satirical post pointed out, then follow it up with another, and see who else doesn't catch it.

No this cannot hurt me. This is just a forum to catch a bit of entertainment. If I no longer return here, my life will not change one bit. I will try to be more serious now due to an indirect request from someone on here that I respect, no that's not J-bass, he understands my humor.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nibble Nuts said:


> No this cannot hurt me. This is just a forum to catch a bit of entertainment. If I no longer return here, my life will not change one bit.


Nuts, for some reason I don't believe this. Quit acting like a hard arse and come to your senses. :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":15lt0kpe]No this cannot hurt me. This is just a forum to catch a bit of entertainment. If I no longer return here, my life will not change one bit.


Nuts, for some reason I don't believe this. Quit acting like a hard arse and come to your senses. :wink:[/quote:15lt0kpe]

If I do enough squats, I will have no choice but to be a hard arse. You're right though, my life would change in that I will be back at BFT instead of here. They got lots of good pics.


----------



## FROGGER

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2is9cyim][quote="Nibble Nuts":2is9cyim]No this cannot hurt me. This is just a forum to catch a bit of entertainment. If I no longer return here, my life will not change one bit.


Nuts, for some reason I don't believe this. Quit acting like a hard arse and come to your senses. :wink:[/quote:2is9cyim]

If I do enough squats, I will have no choice but to be a hard arse. You're right though, my life would change in that I will be back at BFT instead of here. They got lots of good pics.[/quote:2is9cyim]

well then don't let the door hit you in the hard arse... :roll:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

FROGGER said:


> well then don't let the door hit you in the hard arse... :roll:


You make a compelling argument frogger. After considering your input, I think I will stay around. Thanks my friend, I owe you a drink for this.

Glyph, I had to turn the dial off of the AM and now I can hear you loud and clear.


----------



## FROGGER

Nibble Nuts said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> well then don't let the door hit you in the hard arse... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a compelling argument frogger. After considering your input, I think I will stay around. Thanks my friend, I owe you a drink for this.
> 
> Glyph, I had to turn the dial off of the AM and now I can hear you loud and clear.
Click to expand...

  good, every village needs an idiot  :wink:


----------



## J-bass

FROGGER said:


> good, every village needs an idiot  :wink:


I **** sure hope you're joking there Mr. 12 year old eye roller. Not classy man, not classy at all.


----------



## chuckmiester

this is ridiculous.


----------



## jahan

Bit of advise for Nibble Nuts and J-Bass. Everyone hear understands satire, BUT over the internet it is another story. How are you suppose to read it as satire without some kind of nod or emoticon letting people know you are not serious but just **** stirrers? The ~ used to be used for sarcasm like this. I hope you two keep posting, but at least give a wink or something so people know if it is Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde talking.


----------



## J-bass

jahan said:


> Bit of advise for Nibble Nuts and J-Bass. Everyone hear understands satire, BUT over the internet it is another story. How are you suppose to read it as satire without some kind of nod or emoticon letting people know you are not serious but just **** stirrers? The ~ used to be used for sarcasm like this. I hope you two keep posting, but at least give a wink or something so people know if it is Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde talking.


Half the fun is the not knowing. So quit ticking me the "f" off man. Hail to the establishment!!!


----------



## jahan

J-bass said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of advise for Nibble Nuts and J-Bass. Everyone hear understands satire, BUT over the internet it is another story. How are you suppose to read it as satire without some kind of nod or emoticon letting people know you are not serious but just **** stirrers? The ~ used to be used for sarcasm like this. I hope you two keep posting, but at least give a wink or something so people know if it is Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Half the fun is the not knowing. So quit ticking me the "f" off man. Hail to the establishment!!!
Click to expand...

Let me guess Big Brother told you that? J-Bass the "f" off man. I like it.  8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

jahan said:


> Bit of advise for Nibble Nuts and J-Bass. Everyone hear understands satire, BUT over the internet it is another story. How are you suppose to read it as satire without some kind of nod or emoticon letting people know you are not serious but just **** stirrers? The ~ used to be used for sarcasm like this. I hope you two keep posting, but at least give a wink or something so people know if it is Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde talking.


This is true. Many moons ago, I was one of the guys doing the pissing off in here because my 'satire' and 'humor' (That's open to interpretation I guess, but it's funny to me. ) were misunderstood. I hadn't ever been on one of these forum thingy's before, so how was I supposed to know? But I quickly realized that phone and face to face conversations have elements in them that let each participant understand which part of the preverbial field the others are coming. There is a fundamental NEED to be clear with what you are saying in type if you want someone else to understand exactly what you are saying.

If you don't care if people understand exactly what it is you are trying to convey, then by all means, be vague. But don't whine when the consequences come knocking for their dues.

On that note, there are a few people in here that are consistently offended, or at least quick to ridicule people for attempting to add a little color to the forum. Take it easy in your dugout as well eh?


----------



## proutdoors

> If you don't care if people understand exactly what it is you are trying to convey, then by all means, be vague. But don't whine when the consequences come knocking for their dues.
> 
> On that note, there are a few people in here that are consistently offended, or at least quick to ridicule people for attempting to add a little color to the forum. Take it easy in your dugout as well eh?


+1000. Words of wisdom. I have possibly 'offended' more than anyone on here over the years. Sometimes/may times it was my fault for how I presented my opinion, others have been because some folks are looking for ways to be 'offended'. J-bass and nibble nuts have in the past made excellent posts that made me re-think MANY of my opinions/views, but lately I have a hard time even reading their posts, bring back the old tin-foil hat wearing radicals, PLEASE!!!!

PRO


----------



## J-bass

proutdoors said:


> J-bass and nibble nuts have in the past made excellent posts that made me re-think MANY of my opinions/views, but lately I have a hard time even reading their posts, bring back the old tin-foil hat wearing radicals, PLEASE!!!!
> 
> PRO


Well I'll be damned!!! I thought I'd never see the day when you were asking for us to go back to those guys!!! And honestly, that part about making you re-think some things is also very intriguing. What, pray tell, (and I'm actually being very honest and serious about this), did we make you re-think? You may have inspired me to come back afterall.


----------



## jahan

Treehugnhuntr said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of advise for Nibble Nuts and J-Bass. Everyone hear understands satire, BUT over the internet it is another story. How are you suppose to read it as satire without some kind of nod or emoticon letting people know you are not serious but just **** stirrers? The ~ used to be used for sarcasm like this. I hope you two keep posting, but at least give a wink or something so people know if it is Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde talking.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Many moons ago, I was one of the guys doing the **** off in here because my 'satire' and 'humor' (That's open to interpretation I guess, but it's funny to me. ) were misunderstood. I hadn't ever been on one of these forum thingy's before, so how was I supposed to know? But I quickly realized that phone and face to face conversations have elements in them that let each participant understand which part of the preverbial field the others are coming. There is a fundamental NEED to be clear with what you are saying in type if you want someone else to understand exactly what you are saying.
> 
> If you don't care if people understand exactly what it is you are trying to convey, then by all means, be vague. But don't whine when the consequences come knocking for their dues.
> 
> On that note, there are a few people in here that are consistently offended, or at least quick to ridicule people for attempting to add a little color to the forum. Take it easy in your dugout as well eh?
Click to expand...

Great post Tree and Pro. I don't get offended easy and I enjoy sarcasm and satire, when I can tell that is what was intended. I agree Pro, I like the J-Bass and Nibble Nuts of old better, but either way it won't ruin my day.


----------



## proutdoors

FishGlyph said:


> I've been slammed by PRO... not offended. If you've been slammed by THE MAN (aka: PRO), no one else will ever match it. Yes, I do wear that like a badge. BUT like they say, "BADGES? We don't need no steeeenking badges!!!"


Slammed by me? NEVER! :twisted:



> Well I'll be damned!!! I thought I'd never see the day when you were asking for us to go back to those guys!!! And honestly, that part about making you re-think some things is also very intriguing. What, pray tell, (and I'm actually being very honest and serious about this), did we make you re-think? You may have inspired me to come back afterall.


I have looked into some of the 'conspiracies' you guys have brought up, done a little research, and am still looking into your views on NAFTA ans CAFTA. I have always believed they were good/sound policy, but I am now seeing clouds of doubt on the horizon.

Here is my view of this, I don't agree 100% of the time with ANYONE, I do like different viewpoints/opinions, all I expect (this is where I get in trouble on here) if some one makes a statement/claim, that they be able/willing to justify/defend their comments and have some logic/reasoning to support it. I do NOT however believe making EVERY thread in EVERY forum revert to the SAME subject over and over. I am as opinionated as ANY on here, I admit, but I have over time, learned to bite my tongue and resist the urge to jump down folks throats as often as I did in the past. I am fairly aggressive by nature, and I enjoy a good debate...actually I LOVE good debates, but I am slowly learning many on here do NOT. I will gladly debate many different subjects through PM's, e-mail, or in person. We just need to remember that purpose MOST get on here is NOT to 'save the world' or 'save America', most get on here to talk about the outdoors and give/take advice on pastimes/hobbies/careers that are a common interest to forum members.

I get caught up in my competitive moments still, just not as often now-a-days, I hope. :mrgreen:

Isn't this supposed to be a 'funny/humorous' thread? :shock:

PRO


----------



## J-bass

proutdoors said:


> I have looked into some of the 'conspiracies' you guys have brought up, done a little research, and am still looking into your views on NAFTA ans CAFTA. I have always believed they were good/sound policy, but I am now seeing clouds of doubt on the horizon.
> 
> Here is my view of this, I don't agree 100% of the time with ANYONE, I do like different viewpoints/opinions, all I expect (this is where I get in trouble on here) if some one makes a statement/claim, that they be able/willing to justify/defend their comments and have some logic/reasoning to support it. I do NOT however believe making EVERY thread in EVERY forum revert to the SAME subject over and over. I am as opinionated as ANY on here, I admit, but I have over time, learned to bite my tongue and resist the urge to jump down folks throats as often as I did in the past. I am fairly aggressive by nature, and I enjoy a good debate...actually I LOVE good debates, but I am slowly learning many on here do NOT. I will gladly debate many different subjects through PM's, e-mail, or in person. We just need to remember that purpose MOST get on here is NOT to 'save the world' or 'save America', most get on here to talk about the outdoors and give/take advice on pastimes/hobbies/careers that are a common interest to forum members.


Well, now that I know that all my ranting about NAFTA and other things has taken a hold in at least someone's mind, then I really will revert back to my old ways. And you're right PRO, this website really isn't about saving America, it's about hunting and fishing, with the exception of the "everything else" section. That's fair game in my mind. I also love a good debate and look to start them at times and places that are both inappropriate and unnecessary. I shall now revert back to the more fun loving and easy going J-bass. I will say, however, that it was personally very amusing to be in love with Big Brother and throw that into every thread I was on. I realize that it was very upsetting and or annoying to many, if not most, others on here, and I'll stop doing it from now on. 
Furthermore, I hope that you WILL continue to look into the pitfalls of NAFTA and CAFTA and other such free trade agreements, but I will not pressure you to do so anymore than that. This is, as you said, far too serious for the "Humor" section, but at least we got it out of the way.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Well isn't this just sweet. 

I love to argue and I love the satire, especially the kind that gets others worked up into such confusion that they find themselves getting a bit upset and feel the need to send me hate mails because they just can't seem to get the skid marks out of their panties. Frogger, I bet that sounds familiar. 

pro, I am glad to see that you still cannot find it in you to type my screen name with caps. I guess I prefer to just reciprocate instread of reach an understanding. So I guess we will both be here for a while, so think of us as the Osmond's, only we don't f'n get along.


----------



## proutdoors

Nibble Nuts said:


> Well isn't this just sweet.
> 
> I love to argue and I love the satire, especially the kind that gets others worked up into such confusion that they find themselves getting a bit upset and feel the need to send me hate mails because they just can't seem to get the skid marks out of their panties. Frogger, I bet that sounds familiar.
> 
> pro, I am glad to see that you still cannot find it in you to type my screen name with caps. I guess I prefer to just reciprocate instread of reach an understanding. So I guess we will both be here for a while, so think of us as the Osmond's, only we don't f'n get along.


*N*ibble *N*uts, as long as I am Donnie and you are Jimmy! 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Deal.


----------



## Al Hansen

Group Hug everyone. :lol:


----------



## .45

Al Hansen said:


> Group Hug everyone. :lol:


HA!!!! Group Hug Al..?????? :?

I was think'in more like *Group Therapy !!!!!*


----------



## Al Hansen

Jeez, .45........................... :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Hold high at 90 on three... ready, ok!! -*|*- o-||


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Al Hansen said:


> Group Hug everyone. :lol:


Zim would like that


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Yes I was Faster than FishGlyph -()/- -()/>- -~|- *()* -*|*- LOL Just kiddin


----------



## BrookTroutKid

I just had to use the nanners they make a post awesome!!!!


----------



## JAT83

This whole thread cracks me up


----------

